# postin lots of non wine items



## scotty (Sep 22, 2008)

Its just that lots of things have been happening the past few days


I just won this and never expected to


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&amp;item=250295993400


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 22, 2008)

So, will you put your meat in there and form it before smoking it???

I 'WON' a couple items over the weekend...People must not have been paying attention.

Got a DVD and a Bug Jacket for Jim for next summer's berry picking.


----------



## scotty (Sep 22, 2008)

Northern Winos said:


> So, will you put your meat in there and form it before smoking it???
> 
> I 'WON' a couple items over the weekend...People must not have been paying attention.
> 
> Got a DVD and a Bug Jacket for Jim for next summer's berry picking.




No NW
I want to make a formed boiled ham and a few lunchkeat loaves. Pressing and forming these items with a mold is part of the operation before slowly boiling them


I was getting ready to have a rectangular form made and use it with the under construction cheese press.


BTW
When we get back from arkansas in about 10 days i will be ordering the one pieci i need to finish the cheese press.


OK SO WHATS A BUG JACKET???
Are you such a nature lover that you dont want those pesky creatures to freeze in the winter????????*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 22, 2008)

OK SO WHATS A BUG JACKET???
Are you such a nature lover that you dont want those pesky creatures to freeze in the winter????????






No, it's to p</font></span>rotect us from the bugs...Usually Jim likes bugs while he picks berries....But some fishing trips can get pretty intense with bugs...

BUG JACKET....usually sells for up to $70....</font>






I got this whole package delivered for $30...










</font>




</span>


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 22, 2008)

I also did another eBay BUY IT NOW....over the weekend....

I bought this little Wine Making Book a few weeks ago....gave it away before I got a good look at it...






So, I ordered another...delivered for $2.84.....The seller has other Wine Making stuff for sale...

http://stores.ebay.com/Jam-And-More-Store



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------

